# Khaki Campbell ducks



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

What can you tell me about Khaki Campbell ducks? I've researched them online and they seem like a decent duck breed for eggs. I know they lay 200-300 eggs a year. They are 4-6lbs. They are easy layers and foragers. They suck as brooders and people usually either hatch them or put them under a different ducks nest.

I have Muscovy ducks, but I use them for meat and not eggs. I want an egg layer, but DH said NO CHICKENS and that leaves me with just ducks. Which stinks because I would love a few Silkies. 

I was thinking of buying 5 of the Khaki Campbell's and then just laying a few eggs with my Muscovy nests as I want more once they start laying. 

I know Khaki Campbell ducks are derived from Mallard ducks, so they'll need more water then my Muscovy ducks. Is there an easy way to train them to go to the pond and then back to the coop every day?


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've had Khakis ... they are good layers ... 300 is a bit of an exaggeration, while not impossible that would be on the scale of a world record. They're awesomely amazing at hiding their eggs ... nothing beats a duck in that respect! You wouldn't credit it till you see it ... I've seen khakis hide 9 eggs in 2 inch grass. Invisible.

I found them to be rather prone to seasonal non-laying, and also rather prone to going broody. But then I'm used to chickens. For the broody, if you don't want them to sit, watch for the feathers to appear in the nest, and the time has come to take all false eggs or golf balls away and scatter the bedding. They will start again ... otherwise you'll have a duck off lay for 6 weeks, even on no eggs.

I did not find them to be poor mothers or sitters ... as long as you leave them where they are, they won't move.

I had one lady who sat her eggs in the drain (she hid them from me), and a freak rainstorm flooded it ... I went out to save them and found she'd already dealt with the problem. She rolled all the eggs ... 13 of them ... up and out of the drain, which was nearly a foot deep, and picked up all the bedding and moved it as well. In the dark, and before the water even came down the drain.

To be honest, I prefer chickens as layers, the khakis can potentially lay better, but are more temperamental to climate, moulting, need better feed, and go broody more often.

But, they are right characters, and far more intelligent than chickens.

I always gave mine a 'false egg' or rather a golf ball to keep them laying in the nest I knew. But they'd move it every month or so. Not just the nest, the falsey too! When I eventually found the new nest, there it would be, tucked in safely.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

We had khaki Campbell's. They were great layers, loved to swim in the kiddie pool. They didn't lay much in winter, I'm in Massachusetts. The pekins laid through winter about every other day. So if you want multi purpose they might be a better option


----------



## Goats4Milk (Jan 2, 2015)

I don't know if you can see it. I have 2 sheds up on the hill and then I have this medium size pond. I'd like to use the pond because it just has crawfish, frogs and bugs, and is used to catch overflow water from a creek. I used to use the shed for goats and then I bought more goats and there wasn't enough room anymore. It then became my duck pen by adding some small dog houses, a large water bowl and a feeder. They get constant feed and have rock piles to play with. I have over 100ft of 6ft 2x4 welded wire fencing with a 9x15 shed. 

My Muscovy ducks don't fly so I haven't netted over top of them. The predators leave them alone, so far. I'm thinking about netting over top anyway, but DH doesn't see a need. The ducks all escape into their houses when the hawks fly overhead. The ***** and foxes have been run off our property by coyotes and our Pit-bull alerts us to any coyotes. Plus they seem to hate the 6 jubilee electric fencing we have all around the property.

I just wondered what would be a good layer and like the coloring of the Khaki Campbell. We already have Muscovy ducks for meat so I wasn't looking for another meat duck.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

My khakis never tried to fly. Even when they watched their mallard friends take off


----------

